# Which fountain kit?



## ryvnd2001 (May 11, 2011)

I've only made a few fountain pens, but want to start making more. Anyone have any opinions on the best quality kits out there? I have purchased rollerballs from LAU LAU WOODS and have had great experiences. Anyone ever turn their "HAVANA" fountain? I like that it is somewhat compact and a little on the thicker side. Your comments and suggestions would be much appreciated. Have a good one!

Ryan


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 11, 2011)

The Havana from AAron is a great little/Big pen, I only wish he would import them with out the pimp crystal on the clip. He also has the Retro and in platings you can't get else where. Also the havana has a tendon at the center band that some have problems cutting...


----------



## ryvnd2001 (May 11, 2011)

Is the "El Toro" the same pen without the crystal on the clip? What is the "tendon" that you are referring to?


----------



## penmanship (May 11, 2011)

Great little pen's (IMHO)  I have made quite a few of these.  I first purchased them when CSUSA still had them (their Little Havana)  LV & AS sell them as El Toro.  

This is one of my favorite's.  I like that you can post the cap & it is small enough to carry in a pant pocket.  The tenon isn't too troublesome.  As long as your parting tool is sharp.......I haven't lost one cutting a tenon yet!

Go for it!
Tim


----------



## dow (May 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, does anybody make a converter that will work in the Havana?


----------



## DurocShark (May 13, 2011)

I like the Navigator FPs. You can get them (under other names) in premium platings. The Electra is a good seller too, but be sure to get it in rhodium/platinum or titanium nitride, or the plating wears off the clip too fast.

I love the El Grande based pens like the El Grande Elite and Cambridge. They feel lighter in the hand than the Navigator or Jr pens, but are larger and easier to grip. 

Finally, get in on the triple start tap and die set and make your own!


----------



## jskeen (May 14, 2011)

dow said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody make a converter that will work in the Havana?



Lou used to sell a vacuum converter (pinch the side in instead of turn the tail) that was the same length as a standard cartridge, so I'm sure it would work.  Honestly don't know where to get them now, but I'm sure somebody does.


----------



## jskeen (May 14, 2011)

dow said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody make a converter that will work in the Havana?



Lou used to sell a vacuum converter (pinch the side in instead of turn the tail) that was the same length as a standard cartridge, so I'm sure it would work.  Honestly don't know where to get them now, but I'm sure somebody does.  

For the OP's question, I think that Aaron's retro's and CSusa's full size Gents are two of the best fp kits going.  Been wanting to try the triton's from EB, but haven't gotten a round tuit yet.


----------

